# Anyone else talk to themselves...?



## melodielemon (Apr 30, 2013)

OK, it's not as drastic as that, I don't actually hold proper conversations with myself, but sometimes I feel as though, when I'm not in a miserable mood as I often am, and I wake up in the morning thinking, "I'm going to talk today" and I don't get an ample opportunity to, or I chicken out, I sometimes come home at the end of the day and imagine the conversations I would have had, and who I would have had them with, and sometimes I get so lost in this wonderful reverie (where I am normal and socializing is easy and enjoyable) I start to move my lips and make whispery noises, sometimes laugh. I get carried away. My brother caught me at it once and thought I was mental.
This is the first time I have spoken of this. It's kind of embarssing. I wonder if I am going mad.


----------



## melodielemon (Apr 30, 2013)

Does this happen to anyone else?


----------



## melodielemon (Apr 30, 2013)

Guess not.


----------



## ilovejehovah777 (Apr 16, 2013)

i talk to myself all the time i get carried away too and sometimes people overhear me and then i hear them gossiping about how weird i am but i don't care .


----------



## melodielemon (Apr 30, 2013)

ilovejehovah777 said:


> i talk to myself all the time i get carried away too and sometimes people overhear me and then i hear them gossiping about how weird i am but i don't care .


That's so good to hear


----------



## Zack (Apr 20, 2013)

Good news and bad news. Good news: you're not alone - I also talk to myself. Bad news: I'm insane.


----------



## melodielemon (Apr 30, 2013)

Steve300 said:


> Good news and bad news. Good news: you're not alone - I also talk to myself. Bad news: I'm insane.


I don't mind entirely that I'm insane ...


----------



## melodielemon (Apr 30, 2013)

As long as I don't start doing it in public I think I'll be fine.


----------



## Zeeprogramisto (Apr 30, 2013)

I talk to myself quite often actually - although like you, I do not have proper conversations with myself, I do think aloud. 
For example, I like to think aloud if I am working on a problem, because I figured out that by doing that I arrive at more ideas. If I take a walk in the woods, I also think aloud... if I see that somebody has heard me, I stop, but I don't really care. People think that I am strange already, why should I keep up appearances? If you that is something that makes your day and makes you more capable of focusing on things you like, don't bother yourself with what others think. Of course, don't overdo it in public, but overall, don't worry.


----------



## Synaps3 (Jul 12, 2012)

I talk to myself a lot, but never in public. I have this alter ego that I argue with when trying to make decisions. Often one side has the pros and the other, the cons. Sometimes I just have conversations with it, but it's almost always because I have a decision to make or some kind of idea that needs to be weighed.


----------



## Eimaj (Aug 2, 2006)

Yeah. I argue with myself which includes talking aloud in public. However, it is usually very quiet and I can hide it well.


----------



## melodielemon (Apr 30, 2013)

It's great that I'm not alone.
vv My new signature in honour of my being insane vv


----------



## melodielemon (Apr 30, 2013)

Well that didn't work...


----------



## melodielemon (Apr 30, 2013)

Oh it did. It didn't before. I'm not going crazy!!! Oh maybe I am.


----------



## Maddman (Feb 10, 2011)

I find myself explaining things out loud to nobody in order to understand them. Like as I'm cooking or something I'll just be explaining to myself some new concept I learned as a form of understanding it better. As they say, you don't really understand something unless you can explain it. Haha.


----------



## Max95 (May 2, 2013)

This happened to me like 5-10 times: I talk to myself when my derealization gets worse and I am lying in bed at the night-time. I often just moan. I keep saying "Person X is fa**ot because this and this. Person B is re*arded because of this." Then I say "Life is f*cked up! ****! ****"... Sometimes I am talking very loudly  ... I keep talking like this for a good half an hour 

The point is that my life is not that bad. It is just because derealization. When I am derealized my thinking is not clear.

Also when I am very nervous I keep talking to myself.

Sometimes when I walk on the street I "agree"my own thoughs by saying "yes" or "okay" or stuff like that.

I talk to myself also when I compute.


----------



## corbeaublanc (Jan 29, 2013)

I do this to take up the fact that no one else is there to talk to me (if I'm alone of course.) I'll entertain myself.


----------



## QuietSoul (May 12, 2009)

All the time :b


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

In my mind mostly.


----------



## CW1985 (Jan 6, 2013)

Yeah I do it, but I'd like to say I'm just thinking out loud.


----------



## Rossy (Jan 15, 2011)

Yip done it for years.


----------



## Taney (Apr 4, 2013)

Yes, I do. Sometimes it's the most intelligent conversations that I have.


----------



## AmandaMarie87 (Apr 24, 2013)

who doesn't?


----------



## Odinn (Dec 15, 2012)

I talk to myself when I am alone too.
I ask myself questions and answer them, I do it as more of a way to make sure I know my situation, other times I just do it because I want to talk, but have no-one to talk to.


----------



## indigo999 (Jun 7, 2009)

God yes, the more stressed I am the more I talk to myself. Its a big problem when out walking and I think I am alone when usually get a cyclist or jogger go by and realise they probably heard me. Using ear phones with mp3 player does not help as you can t hear anyone else and tend to talk even louder. I'm proper mental me. :clap


----------



## RoveRanger (Apr 16, 2013)

Yep all the time. I've been caught a couple times too when I thought I was alone. A lot of the times it is getting things off my chest, like I'm talking to a therapist. Most other times I talk as if I had a close friend in the room with me who doesn't judge me so I might give a long speech about the Korean movie I had just seen for example or maybe why I think Mozart's Piano Concerto No.20 is probably the best piece of music ever created. 

I can't tell whether it is a good habit in that it relieves the loneliness or bad in that it has become a crutch where I get my social fix so it prevents me from actually making the effort to chat to real people, kind of like fapping.


----------



## KnivesOut (Apr 26, 2013)

All the time. Alot when I'm alone, but I'll also do it in public. When I'm in public I'm usually just mouthing words, not saying them out loud.


----------



## dumbusername (Aug 5, 2012)

I usually talk to myself when I'm just too anxious. Like for example I tell myself 'Calm down' 'Relax' and stuff like that...Or when I'm mad at myself I'm like 'WHY ARE YOU SUCH AN IDIOT'...Does that count?


----------



## jaminbarnett (May 9, 2013)

*Talks to self*

I talk to myself all the time, only because no one ever listens to me. I then want to hide in a dark corner and die. On average the only people who actually listen to us are the people who have to care about us or want to care about another human being.


----------



## therealbleach (Jan 11, 2013)

I talk to myself to practice things I want to say to others, and how to say it (tone of voice and so on). The worst is getting caught and having to play it off like someone else walked out of the room during your convo..


----------



## aquilla (Aug 18, 2011)

All.the.time.Sometimes it gets really weird and creepy.


----------



## NoHeart (May 5, 2012)

I actually do have full on conversations with myself when there's nobody around, it's the only reason why I like being alone so much... like I'm the only one I can talk to.

It's probably not healthy but whatever...


----------



## ladymacbeth (May 1, 2013)

Loneliness, stress, anxiety in general...and I chat with me a lot. Sometimes I am my only friend (or so it seems at the time). sometimes I am mad at me and hashing it out in a way that is more honest than I could ever be with anyone else. Sometimes...I just like hearing my own voice. How is it any different than singing in the shower? I suppose if I begin refering to myself as "me" then it might become a probl.....oh, wait.


----------



## Diáfanos (Feb 3, 2011)

I constantly have conversations in my mind when it's not on standby mode


----------



## TheoBobTing (Jul 8, 2010)

Yeah, I kind of whisper to myself too. Often I'm just thinking out loud, and whispering the thoughts seems to emphasize them somehow.


----------



## SupaDupaFly (Sep 1, 2011)

I do this very often..since i can remember. I sometimes remember something funny that happened earlier in the week or from the past and i just burst out laughing. I'm starting to wonder if my roomates are wondering if my kinda cuckoo cuckoo in the head. Oh well *shrugs*


----------



## Tink76 (May 10, 2013)

*Yes...I admit it*

Hi,

I am glad to read this thread, because I have never heard of anyone else doing this. I have done it since I was a child. Rarely it happens when I am not alone but sometimes I too get caught and I feel monstrously embarrassed and how do you explain yourself? I don't know why I do it. I hate that I do. And it's like you say, it starts in my head and then find myself muttering the words audibly and yes, sometimes laugh or whatever. It's always a result of me reliving conversations in my head but having them go the way I wish they had. Or imagining talking to people normally and socialising with friends like others do. Sigh :um

Tink


----------



## Tink76 (May 10, 2013)

RoveRanger said:


> I can't tell whether it is a good habit in that it relieves the loneliness or bad in that it has become a crutch where I get my social fix so it prevents me from actually making the effort to chat to real people, kind of like fapping.


If you work this out let me know


----------



## dismiss (Jul 26, 2012)

You get the best answers that way. :yes


I talk to my cat sometimes too.


----------



## KittenGoneWild (May 12, 2013)

I do this often because I like to daydream. I've been caught making strange faces and laughing as well. Quite the embarrassment. 

Also sometimes I like to practice talking or giving speeches to see what I need to improve, etc.. Hearing my voice actually relaxes me as well.


----------



## SupaDupaFly (Sep 1, 2011)

KittenGoneWild said:


> I do this often because I like to daydream. *I've been caught making strange faces and laughing as well. Quite the embarrassment.
> *
> Also sometimes I like to practice talking or giving speeches to see what I need to improve, etc.. Hearing my voice actually relaxes me as well.


lol i remember once my sister caught me doing that..MOST AWKWARD MOMENT EVER.


----------



## Malek (Oct 4, 2012)

Not lately, isn't that right Malek?--Shaddup no one asked you! No you!!--You!--So's your face! Ohhhhh snap, oh no I didn't! Oh yes I did!
Wait... what was she asking again?--You're an idiot... Takes one to know one! :blah


----------



## Eel Life (Feb 15, 2013)

melodielemon said:


> OK, it's not as drastic as that, I don't actually hold proper conversations with myself, but sometimes I feel as though, when I'm not in a miserable mood as I often am, and I wake up in the morning thinking, "I'm going to talk today" and I don't get an ample opportunity to, or I chicken out, I sometimes come home at the end of the day and imagine the conversations I would have had, and who I would have had them with, and sometimes I get so lost in this wonderful reverie (where I am normal and socializing is easy and enjoyable) I start to move my lips and make whispery noises, sometimes laugh. I get carried away. My brother caught me at it once and thought I was mental.
> This is the first time I have spoken of this. It's kind of embarssing. I wonder if I am going mad.


I have proper conversations with myself that can last for hours, just me, talking to myself, alone. I sometimes talk to myself in different accents as well... But, yes, I talk to myself, for a long time, and have full conversations with myself.


----------



## Marc999 (Mar 25, 2013)

Sure, I think many people do this, it's perfectly 'normal'

Running over errands I have to do that day. Such as "Ok I need milk,bread,cheese and beer" It's easier to make a list mind you.
It's like rehearsing a speech you're trying to memorize.

"I really need to get laid". I say that one often. 
"This sucks, I'm so f'ing bored". That's a popular one too.
"I don't want to go there, I've got nothing to talk about". Another classic.


Yes, you're not alone in your inner mind. If we were all surrounded by people more often, there would be alot less self-chat.


----------



## KittenGoneWild (May 12, 2013)

SupaDupaFly said:


> lol i remember once my sister caught me doing that..MOST AWKWARD MOMENT EVER.


They truly are awkward moments. When my aunt caught me (3 times total), she said she thought I had actually gone a little crazy. :blank


----------



## melodielemon (Apr 30, 2013)

.


----------



## syoung (May 4, 2013)

All the time. Drives my co-workers crazy because they think I am talking to them.

It's just to slow down my thinking when I start talking. It takes more time to be vocal than to think.


----------



## jenny17 (Jun 9, 2013)

I do the exact same thing. Sometimes I'll even have those little imaginary conversations while looking in the mirror. No one has ever caught me, but I would absolutely die if they did.


----------



## Shygirl427 (May 25, 2008)

If I didn't talk to myself I wouldn't really have anyone to talk to lol

I have full on conversations, make decisions and just generally discuss issues in my life with myself. I don't see anything wrong with it as I spend a lot of time with myself as we all do. And idk...do we really have a choice. It's not like we can just stop talking to ourselves 


unless you go the normal route and stay busy and make a lot friends but who wants to do all that


----------



## AwkwardKat (Jun 9, 2013)

Yes, I have full on conversations with myself. I don't do this in public though.. well I may silently to myself..I sometimes even argue with myself.. 

Example:
"You're an idiot!"
"No, I'm not!"
"Oh, just shut up already!"

I don't find it weird at all..


----------



## Esugi78 (Jun 9, 2013)

melodielemon said:


> OK, it's not as drastic as that, I don't actually hold proper conversations with myself, but sometimes I feel as though, when I'm not in a miserable mood as I often am, and I wake up in the morning thinking, "I'm going to talk today" and I don't get an ample opportunity to, or I chicken out, I sometimes come home at the end of the day and imagine the conversations I would have had, and who I would have had them with, and sometimes I get so lost in this wonderful reverie (where I am normal and socializing is easy and enjoyable) I start to move my lips and make whispery noises, sometimes laugh. I get carried away. My brother caught me at it once and thought I was mental.
> This is the first time I have spoken of this. It's kind of embarssing. I wonder if I am going mad.


I did this before when I was younger, it's trying to live out your fantasy, but I found that this is simply not good for me (especially when, since it was a good fantasy, created by me on how I want things to be, I got caught up and 'continue' the day dream at later date). All in all though, just for me personally it's not good since it draw me even more from reality . Reality might be suck but it will be hard to find someone to share your dreams and fantasy if you're not willing to step outside and meet that people you can share with in the real world


----------



## Anxious2 (Jun 5, 2013)

I do sometimes. I try not to though, at least when I'm out in public. I find it calms me down a bit to say things out loud.


----------



## avocado95 (May 28, 2013)

I talk to myself a lot actually, usually late at night when I have a lot on my mind. If it's a habit that bothers you though maybe try writing out your feelings or blogging instead. I find it pretty helpful.


----------



## thissillygirl (May 25, 2013)

Yes!!! 
What you might say to someone, what they might say, what you really should have said..
I pretend like I'm talking to a counselor about this stuff..
I'm glad I'm not alone with this. It keeps me up at night and I grind my teeth to the words in my head :/


----------



## teopap (May 12, 2013)

I am doing this for years. I am lonely and I believe if I haven't done it, I would be crazy. Silently of course.


----------



## Aquisse (May 31, 2013)

http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f26/talking-to-myself-465689/


----------



## silent but not deadly (Feb 23, 2011)

Hearing my own voice is better than no voices at all lol, yep i`m insane!!


----------



## Alr (Jun 29, 2011)

I'm pretty sure everyone does haha


----------



## Noll (Mar 29, 2011)

Yes, only when I'm home alone.


----------



## pudderkiz (Jun 18, 2012)

I do it too much, it's frustrating. Because I withdraw into a fantasy world where all my conversations go great and everything works out perfect. To me it becomes an avoidance problem.


----------



## Brilliantly Beta (Aug 5, 2012)

Same here. Possible maladaptive daydreaming doesn't help which is something I only just learnt about today thanks to someone totally awesome on here. For me it's like trying to get in touch with different faces of my personality but we are all the same person if that makes sense so I'd be conversing with different people on the same wavelength as me. I guess crushing loneliness doesn't help.


----------



## denverxelise (May 14, 2013)

I say nothing when I'm around others but as soon as I'm alone I go on and on and on and on and on and on and never shut up. And I make myself laugh.
I actually do have conversations with myself, but not out loud. I open up a word document on my computer and have a conversation with myself or imaginary people I made up. 
I'm such a weirdo loser.


----------



## Brilliantly Beta (Aug 5, 2012)

denverxelise said:


> I say nothing when I'm around others but as soon as I'm alone I go on and on and on and on and on and on and never shut up. And I make myself laugh.
> I actually do have conversations with myself, but not out loud. I open up a word document on my computer and have a conversation with myself or imaginary people I made up.
> I'm such a weirdo loser.


Awwh no your not  I find it quite sad that people feel so lonely. If it makes you feel comfortable then that's really nice. You are certainly not a weirdo or a loser in my eyes .


----------



## denverxelise (May 14, 2013)

ShyWolfie said:


> Awwh no your not  I find it quite sad that people feel so lonely. If it makes you feel comfortable then that's really nice. You are certainly not a weirdo or a loser in my eyes .


Oh.. thank you so much, this makes me feel better :3


----------



## Brilliantly Beta (Aug 5, 2012)

denverxelise said:


> Oh.. thank you so much, this makes me feel better :3


Only telling the truth ^^


----------



## Crystal13 (May 15, 2012)

I couldn't go a day without talking to myself! I've done it ever since I was a child when I use to walk around the playground alone at school playing games in my head and pretend to be characters I created, I was always a lonely child lol.

I still do it, I don't just means things like "where did I put my keys?" although I do that too I mean I could talk to myself for hours and hours about anything: how my days been (I'd tell myself about my day even though I was there, how crazys that lol) , ranting about things that have pissed me off, laying out plans for the day in detail, sometimes I talk about things I like and don't like and why, things I want to buy from the shop and why. God I sound completely insane lol. To be honest I think its partly due to my OCD some of it. 

I just find it a lot quicker and easier to say it rather than write it in a journal. I find it therapeutic and relaxing.


----------



## Crystal13 (May 15, 2012)

KittenGoneWild said:


> They truly are awkward moments. When my aunt caught me (3 times total), she said she thought I had actually gone a little crazy. :blank


My mum used catch me all the time when I was a kid, I just used to pretend I was singing but I don't think she bought it :b


----------



## Bribrimann26 (Jun 13, 2013)

all the time lol especially when im alone I also talk to my dogs like there humans


----------



## CoastalSprite (Sep 8, 2011)

Yeah and I don't find it all that weird. I'd do it in public if it were socially acceptable.


----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)

Yeah, sometimes, especially when I'm feeling anxious. The sound of my voice calms me down.


----------



## OakMan (Nov 14, 2012)

I talk to myself when I am sad or angry and I need to express my emotions.


----------



## Road (May 17, 2013)

Yeah I can relate quite a bit to the OP...


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

Yes. :l It's not that I hear voices back, either........ oy.. it's more of a thinking/ speaking out loud passing back "what am I going to do....." *thinks in my head*... "no no, that is stupid"..


----------



## Gehenna (Jun 15, 2013)

I talk to myself all the time. Sometimes out loud, and sometimes in my head. The funny thing is that I often hold conversation in English, which isn't my native language. There could be all kinds of different scenarios, whatever comes to mind. Interviews, arguments, and debates. There's no specific reason to this, I just couldn't imagine not talking to myself. You often get pretty much out of that. I don't only talk to myself, I make up stories in my head. This is when I'm about to go to sleep the majority of the time. These are not stories that just rush through my head, they're in great detail. Almost too detailed. I could lay down and think about the color of a person's certain piece of clothing for minutes. It's quite amusing talking to yourself, I even make myself laugh a lot of the times. I think that almost every person talks to themself, but maybe to a certain extent.


----------



## shyvr6 (Feb 18, 2008)

Yes, I do. I find it annoying sometimes since I'll try to explain something to myself like I'm explaining it to another person even though I already know everything.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I did just today. :lol
I had a lot going on - chores....I need to update my list of chores again.


----------



## Orange Juices (Apr 2, 2013)

O yeah definitely all the time lol. I usually have a certain agenda when I talk to myself, and it could be at any given time, but usually when I'm just resting, and have some time to think. I'm a bit egotistical, so I love hearing my own voice, therefore I have some really good conversations with myself. I notice a commonality from most of the posts here: laughter, I don't laugh when I talk to myself, I just rationalise everything, and make solid points based on grounds of evidence. 

I think talking to yourself is just the minds way of not going insane, it's a good defence mechanism, sometimes it gets a bit lonely, but it's better than nothing


----------



## el flaco (Sep 25, 2011)

Does thinking aloud count? I tend to splurt out my internal ramblings quite a lot.


----------



## Ashley123 (Aug 2, 2012)

I do the exact same thing!! But besides wispering i also speak out loud. Only when nobody can hear me, though.


----------



## ATD1988 (Feb 14, 2014)

*Always talking to myself!!*

I always talk to myself, when im in a good mood I cant shut up, I have a right laugh with myself.

when im in a bad mood I just tend to have the odd outburst, but most of the talking stays in my head.

They say talking to yourself is the first sign of madness, well if that's the case bring it on because speaking to myself is therapeutic for me.


----------



## Buddy900 (Apr 9, 2012)

I've been talking to myself for over 10 years. I mainly do it when I'm working, simply because it actually helps me concentrate more easily.


----------



## L Etranger (Sep 11, 2013)

When I know that I am 100% alone, I hold great debates with myself.


----------



## DarrellLicht (Mar 9, 2013)

Ever since I was a kid. I caught others doing so before.


----------



## Strangeling (Feb 14, 2014)

I have full conversations with myself, but only because it helps me process information more easily. It's not like there's someone else in my head or anything, and I'm fully aware that I'm just echochamber monologuing, but somehow it helps anyway.

I usually only do it when I'm alone, but sometimes when I'm really focused on something in public or around family members I'll sleep up.


----------



## anxious87 (Oct 6, 2013)

Yeah, I do this all the time. Sometimes I'll get so caught up in the moment that I lose track of time. And I can't always control them which sucks when I'm trying to get something done. Also do it in public sometimes, like others have said, and might start laughing/smiling. I think we're just bored with the current situation and it's our mind's way of making up for the lack of social interaction or stimulation that we desire.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

I used to a lot more, I think part of the reason I don't so much now is this forum. Oh and also I lived with people who weren't my family for a couple of years so cut back on talking to myself then too.



L Etranger said:


> When I know that I am 100% alone, I hold great debates with myself.


I actually used to do this too, before I went to uni :lol


----------



## crimeclub (Nov 7, 2013)

^Hey you're back!


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

crimeclub said:


> ^Hey you're back!


hah, yeah but now I'm going to bed as I've all ready posted about 26 times since I've been back earlier today lol D:


----------



## crimeclub (Nov 7, 2013)

Persephone The Dread said:


> hah, yeah but now I'm going to bed as I've all ready posted about 26 times since I've been back earlier today lol D:


Whooooooa take it easy there Posty McGee.  Nighty night!


----------



## MetalPearls (Jan 26, 2014)

Bribrimann26 said:


> all the time lol especially when im alone I also talk to my dogs like there humans


I talk to my dog or cat even outside on the sidewalk.. like they were talking back and understanding my everyword. lol

yes I talk to myself.. usually sorting things out or telling a joke or quoting a movie .. my fishies love it when I talk to them.. tho it could be they just see my mouth opening and closing and see it as there own form of communication .. but they enjoy it lol


----------



## hmweasley (Sep 12, 2013)

I talk to myself all the time. I used to think it was weird, so I would absolutely refuse to tell anyone. I know my sister walked in on me talking to myself a couple of times, and even though she didn't really seem to care, I was mortified. The more I talk to people though, the more I realize that a good deal of people seem to do it. I've actually come to find it amusing now. I hardly talk when I'm in public, but when I'm by myself it's as if I can't shut up. It's a bit toned down being in a dorm now though because I don't want to be overheard, especially if I don't know if my suitemate is in her room or something.

My freshman year roommate talked to herself constantly and didn't care if I heard (granted I don't know if she did it alone but I'm assuming she did since she wasn't doing the talking to me when I was around), and it actually drove me crazy because she wouldn't be quiet.


----------



## dontwaitupforme (Feb 23, 2013)

Yeah.. My neighbors probably think I've lost the plot (it helps me remember what I'm looking for etc) I go days without speaking to people, so it's nice to get my voice out every now and again. I sing in the bath too.


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)

In a Kevin Arnold kind of way yes.


----------



## MCHB (Jan 1, 2013)

Quite a bit actually; often not on purpose. Often just thinking out loud!


----------



## dogapus (Feb 6, 2014)

When my thoughts are moving too fast I start to talk them out. I tend to get carried away and just make noises. Can only do this when no one is within earshot.


----------



## snubs (Feb 14, 2014)

Last Wednesday I was at work in a closed off room talking aloud oddly enough. It started as a thought then as the ideas grew interesting I started mumbling and even grew louder. It was about the George Zimmerman v DMX boxing match. Guy walked in without making a sound. I tried to play it off by coughing & asking him how his day is going, then left teeth clenched on the tongue. Its probably from growing up in a house with walls where no one can listen in.

_Posted via *Topify* on Android_


----------



## Roadkill1337 (Sep 16, 2013)

I talk to myself when I'm alone. I've never done it in public. I have enough control over myself to not do it in public. But when I'm alone in the house I'll hold entire conversations with myself. Not only is it relaxing, it also helps me figure out things.


----------



## hnstlylonelyaf (Feb 11, 2014)

When I'm alone I usually have verbal battles with my inner critic but I always end up losing


----------



## Slaeth (Jan 30, 2014)

All the time. I'm usually just thinking out loud though.


----------



## xPaperPlanes (Feb 2, 2014)

All the time, sometimes even in English (not my first language). I know that sounds weird, but I spend half of my day watching stuff on YouTube and watching tv shows in English so.. Idk I kinda got used to it


----------



## GrainneR (Feb 7, 2014)

I sometimes think aloud. And when I watch a show I'm really into, or read a book I'm really into, I'll talk at the characters (or yell, depending on where I am).


----------



## perennial wallflower (Feb 17, 2014)

ATD1988 said:


> I always talk to myself, when im in a good mood I cant shut up, I have a right laugh with myself.
> 
> when im in a bad mood I just tend to have the odd outburst, but most of the talking stays in my head.
> 
> They say talking to yourself is the first sign of madness, well if that's the case bring it on because speaking to myself is therapeutic for me.


We can be our own therapists.


----------



## Tickerberger (Feb 12, 2014)

L Etranger said:


> When I know that I am 100% alone, I hold great debates with myself.


Pretty much this. Furiously debate at that. A lot of the time I agonize about conversations I'd had years ago (or what I call the "Ed Byrne syndrome").


----------



## bottleofblues (Aug 6, 2008)

A bit, its just a result of being overly isolated. If you lived on a desert island by yourself, you'd probably find yourself chatting away to yourself a lot more than you do now. Either that or you'd name a beach ball wilson and yak away at that.


----------



## ChaoticMess (Dec 4, 2013)

Who else am I suppose to talk to. I got no friends.


----------



## GrainneR (Feb 7, 2014)

The less I speak to actual people (which at this point is a rare event), the more I talk to myself to fulfill the need for social interaction.
How sad.
No one wants to talk to me.
After talking to myself...
I don't blame them.


----------



## Greenleaf62 (Aug 1, 2013)

Sure, I talk to myself all the time.


----------



## princesscreep (Feb 23, 2014)

I do the same thing, only I do talk to myself outloud a lott when no one is around. It used to get worse the more depressed I was, and I still do it sometimes during panic attacks. Sometimes when I'm alone I'll talk out loud like I'm having a conversation with another person, and just enjoy pretending like I'm holding a meaningful conversation of some sort. I probably do sound absolutely insane, but so far no one has caught me. But sometimes when I'm around people imagining conversations my lips will start to move and I'll have to catch myself. 
Hopefully this doesn't mean I'm too far over the edge :um
Also I talk to my cats a lot like they're people
I feel talking helps sort my thoughts and get my emotions out, but since no one's ever listening I just do it anyway and pretend someone is.


----------



## xlavenderx (Feb 23, 2014)

Yes! I do this... am relieved I'm not the only one. I kind of practice out loud I guess, it's something I've always done, but maybe do even more so when I'm lonelier than usual. I saw on BuzzFeed (on youtube), something about how one of the things you think only you do but actually most people do is arguing with yourself... so maybe it's all more normal than we realize


----------



## BusWithSquareWheels (Aug 10, 2012)

melodielemon said:


> OK, it's not as drastic as that, I don't actually hold proper conversations with myself, but sometimes I feel as though, when I'm not in a miserable mood as I often am, and I wake up in the morning thinking, "I'm going to talk today" and I don't get an ample opportunity to, or I chicken out, I sometimes come home at the end of the day and imagine the conversations I would have had, and who I would have had them with, and sometimes I get so lost in this wonderful reverie (where I am normal and socializing is easy and enjoyable) I start to move my lips and make whispery noises, sometimes laugh. I get carried away. My brother caught me at it once and thought I was mental.
> This is the first time I have spoken of this. It's kind of embarssing. I wonder if I am going mad.


Nope, you are not alone! This is the product of not getting the interaction you want and need. I am extremely familiar with doing this.


----------



## One Man Band (Jan 7, 2014)

I do. I go throughout my entire day not talking, just thinking. When I'm finally alone, it feels so good to talk.


----------



## xmorganx (Mar 7, 2014)

I do the exact same thing. All the conversations I wished I'd had/things I wished I'd said, I imagine. Just like you said, when I am having these fake conversations, I am normal and confident. Glad I'm not the only one.


----------



## shyguyred (Jul 26, 2013)

im weird and have talked to my reflection for like an half hour having a mock conversation with myself,i,ll be like hey how are you doing in my normal voice then I,ll change my voice to a britsh accent while im replying to myself,i do it partially because im lonely and partially because im bored.


----------



## Hussle (Mar 5, 2014)

sometimes but not in public


----------



## Imaverage (Feb 25, 2014)

oh yes.
all the time.


----------



## imabean (Mar 10, 2014)

When I feel stressed out I usually talk to myself to get myself to calm down. Never in public though...just in my car. :')


----------



## zoey010 (Mar 12, 2014)

I don't, but I do something very similar... like if I know I'm going to have to ask something or talk to my mom or teacher or a stranger, I 'recreate' the moment in my head, all the possible answers they could give me, or their reactions. I don't know if any of you do it, I can't be the only one, it calms my anxiety a bit, just knowing what their reactions could be


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

All the time. Hamlet's got nothing on soliloquies.


----------



## thecrazy88 (Feb 27, 2013)

Not out loud, but I do have conversations in my head.


----------



## monotonous (Feb 1, 2013)

whats funny is when i talk to myself, i speaks perfect english (its not my first language), but when im talking to others i sound like a retard


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

I did it one time to keep myself from sleeping while driving.


----------



## fm5827 (Mar 7, 2011)

Yep, I do it all the time when I'm alone.


----------



## Nanuki (Dec 1, 2013)

.


----------



## beli mawr (Dec 18, 2013)

xmorganx said:


> I do the exact same thing. All the conversations I wished I'd had/things I wished I'd said, I imagine. Just like you said, when I am having these fake conversations, I am normal and confident. Glad I'm not the only one.


Nope, I'm going to chime in and say I do the same. It sucks, I hate to say it, because I'd like to be that way normally.


----------



## ardi1795 (Feb 15, 2012)

yes, this happened to me too.. but just in my mind.. almost 24/7. day and night. but i think im half insane.. lol

but i'm glad that im not alone...


----------



## Socialanxiety11 (Oct 3, 2011)

I dont do it in public but i do have conversations with random people in privacy. Sometimes we fight and have fun together and go to parties. I like having my imaginary friends with me. I make up scenarios in my mind all the time!


----------



## Lauren10409 (Jun 26, 2013)

It's normal I think. Especially for those of us with SA!


----------



## queenbanana (Sep 5, 2012)

Oh gosh. It's become so common with me these days that I don't realize I'm doing it sometimes (always in private of course, mainly when I'm driving). It's a rather bad habit.


----------



## Johana (Feb 3, 2014)

I talk to myself but only to complain when I'm feeling anxious about something. I live alone so I have nobody to talk to while at home...


----------



## SapphireMeadow (Feb 8, 2011)

I talk to myself all the time  It actually isn't that odd of a thing, lots of people do it especially when they are alone. Some people don't get really into it and just think things out in their head, but other (like myself) have full blown conversations with themselves. I try to only do that when in private but occasionally slip up. I actually did it the other day at college. I was sitting in my car waiting for my next class to start and got to thinking about what I should have said to a friend of mine when they made a comment but didn't. I wound up immersing myself in this whole imaginary conversation, hand gestures and all. Then this guy walks past my car looking at me funny and I remembered where I was and was like "oh snap!" lol


----------



## Nessie91 (Jan 5, 2012)

Not really.

But I have imaginary conversations in my head. Usually I'd reenact coversations that I'd had before and imagine how they'd go differently if I said what I really wanted to say :/


----------



## MajorGravy (Mar 15, 2014)

Sometimes. But in private when solving problems just think out loud. Also I talk to my electronics lol. (again not in public unless it slips lol)


----------



## hmweasley (Sep 12, 2013)

zoey010 said:


> I don't, but I do something very similar... like if I know I'm going to have to ask something or talk to my mom or teacher or a stranger, I 'recreate' the moment in my head, all the possible answers they could give me, or their reactions. I don't know if any of you do it, I can't be the only one, it calms my anxiety a bit, just knowing what their reactions could be


I do this too, but it actually makes me feel more anxiety. It's like I feel like I need to be prepared so I practice, but being so preoccupied with it actually makes me feel worse. Yet I can't get over the feeling that I should be prepared so I have to "practice" even though it's actually making things worse. I find it interesting that something that calms one person fills another with more anxiety.


----------



## luctus (Mar 31, 2011)

Well, even if you _are_ insane, talking to oneself is considered beneficial to mental health, despite the stupid social stigma, so I say carry on (though obviously it's best not to be 'caught' by people who would find this disturbing).

If I'm alone in the house, I may talk to myself all day haha.


----------



## PaTrYcK (Jun 2, 2013)

Yes, sometimes that's the only way I can have an intelligent conversation.


----------



## c224 (Mar 2, 2014)

I do it most of the time. Other people point it out all the time which I'm surprised because I don't even notice I'm doing it until they ask If I'm talking to them..oops :um


----------



## NewWave (Mar 24, 2014)

I have a habit of thinking out loud. If I have a feeling that is uncomfortable, I sometimes react to it out loud which is embarrassing. I working on eliminating this behavior. As long as it is not too much in public you are okay.


----------



## astrac1890 (Mar 16, 2014)

I talk to myself when I'm in the bathroom watching a video on YouTube and then I'll reflect on the video and imagine that I'm talking to someone else. Talking to yourself is totally normal and people who say they don't are lying.


----------



## Jade18 (Mar 6, 2011)

hahaha all the time
even when im outside no wonder people look at me like im crazy


----------



## Andre (Feb 27, 2004)

No


----------



## CurryMan vs Godzilla (Jul 14, 2014)

In my case I just remember past conversations.


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

I'm doing it all the time exactly as melodielemon described


----------



## SpiderInTheCorner (Aug 10, 2014)

all day every day, but I have to turn the music up so nobody hears me because I share a house with 2 other people who constantly use out kitchen, have friends staying in or do other things around the house

I started turning music up when I felt that they can actually hear me through the door.


----------



## ioancristian (Jul 21, 2014)

I talk to myself yes. Mostly when i am doing something with which i am struggling, or when i have to make a decision by myself, i somehow talk with me about the best choice/thing to do. I talk as if it were another person whom i am counseling, but it is just me. 
Other times i think about certain conversations in the past that were awful, which i re-experience but this time i "modify" them in a better way for me. 
And last but not least, i think about possible conversations that might occur in the future, and what would i say in that circumstance. I guess this might have to do with my MD.


----------



## Justlittleme (Oct 21, 2013)

no, but i'm strange enough to do anything. Well, when I am mad, I expose it out now, so I don't end up crying later... which sucks. I need balance.

it's just a bunch of bs. lol.


----------



## Xegar (Jun 19, 2011)

Not only do I talk to myself and have imaginary conversations, but I've been having imaginary online conversations too. I put my hands on my legs and move my fingers like I'm typing to someone I know. I even delete words if I screw it up...
It's usually an unsolved arguament. My ex-girlfriend really f***ed up my mind.
You think you won't get any worse then something else comes which brings you to a whole new level of being pathetic.


----------



## SpiderInTheCorner (Aug 10, 2014)

Xegar said:


> Not only do I talk to myself and have imaginary conversations, but I've been having imaginary online conversations too. I put my hands on my legs and move my fingers like I'm typing to someone I know. I even delete words if I screw it up...
> It's usually an unsolved arguament. *My ex-girlfriend really f***ed up my mind*.
> You think you won't get any worse then something else comes which brings you to a whole new level of being pathetic.


could you write more on this plz? how did she fk up your mind and what kind of person was she?


----------



## SvanThorXx (Jun 27, 2014)

I talk to myself but only when I'm having a psychotic episode.


----------



## Xegar (Jun 19, 2011)

SpiderInTheCorner said:


> could you write more on this plz? how did she fk up your mind and what kind of person was she?


It was a long distance relationship. I think that's the main reason behind this OCD typing. I was paranoid about so many things when we talked online. When we got together she was very kind and understanding, she didn't seem to care about my flaws.
Then after some time she started to control me. Things got worse and worse and I couldn't accept it. I couldn't break up with her, I thought my life would end. She was my only girlfriend.
In the end she was literally treating me like a nobody, like I'm some kind of stranger. She didn't listen to any of my problems. My anxiety was off the charts and she just got angry when I brought up how bad I feel. She broke up with me more than once, she was playing with me like I was just a toy. She started bringing up things which really hurt me because I thought I could trust her by telling her those things.
She was a terrible person who just put on a mask and I still get anxiety from thoughts about her.
I realized that I'm different from most people. Most people just don't seem to care about anybody. And these people are the ones who are in relationships and who can sleep well at night. I think it's really unfair.
It was a very slow process to get over her. And the main reason is not a broken heart, it's more about accepting that some people are just living their whole life without caring about other people. I was in this big delusion that even though I think differently, I'm not that much different.
But now I know that I may never be able to find someone who understands me. And I'm not blaming people, I mostly blame myself. But I can't seem to change.


----------



## SpiderInTheCorner (Aug 10, 2014)

Xegar said:


> It was a long distance relationship. I think that's the main reason behind this OCD typing. I was paranoid about so many things when we talked online. When we got together she was very kind and understanding, she didn't seem to care about my flaws.
> Then after some time she started to control me. Things got worse and worse and I couldn't accept it. I couldn't break up with her, I thought my life would end. She was my only girlfriend.
> In the end she was literally treating me like a nobody, like I'm some kind of stranger. She didn't listen to any of my problems. My anxiety was off the charts and she just got angry when I brought up how bad I feel. She broke up with me more than once, she was playing with me like I was just a toy. She started bringing up things which really hurt me because I thought I could trust her by telling her those things.
> She was a terrible person who just put on a mask and I still get anxiety from thoughts about her.
> ...


Totally understand you. I had something similar in my life except she acted like a friend who was really interested in me so she kept chasing me for 2 years (we worked together at that time) but I felt kind of not worthy of her.

Hearing how she was unhappy with her current relationship and seeing her unhappy I thought that she was looking for a new relationship so I told her how I felt about her. I made myself emotionally vulnerable which was a big mistake because she turned out to be a person with borderline personality disorder/narcissism who completely took advantage of me and my feelings and made my life very miserable for another 2 years that I worked with her.

the most horrible 2 years of my life of non stop avoidance of her, panic attacks, jealousy, paranoia and thoughts of leaving my workplace. I will never forget. I sorted out my head though but there is very little left of what used to be my emotions towards another person.


----------



## Xegar (Jun 19, 2011)

SpiderInTheCorner said:


> Totally understand you. I had something similar in my life except she acted like a friend who was really interested in me so she kept chasing me for 2 years (we worked together at that time) but I felt kind of not worthy of her.
> 
> Hearing how she was unhappy with her current relationship and seeing her unhappy I thought that she was looking for a new relationship so I told her how I felt about her. I made myself emotionally vulnerable which was a big mistake because she turned out to be a person with borderline personality disorder/narcissism who completely took advantage of me and my feelings and made my life very miserable for another 2 years that I worked with her.
> 
> the most horrible 2 years of my life of non stop avoidance of her, panic attacks, jealousy, paranoia and thoughts of leaving my workplace. I will never forget. I sorted out my head though but there is very little left of what used to be my emotions towards another person.


Yeah, it only takes one bad experience then you see those bad signs in everybody. At least that's how I feel now with most women.
I see any sign of not respecting my feelings and not appreciating my honesty then that's it, I'm done with that girl. This may sound like I'm over-reacting, but what I'm doing is just comparing her reaction with what I would do in that situation and the two are so far apart from each other.
I feel like I would only be happy with someone who suffered as much as I did. This might be an evil thing to say, wanting my future girlfriend/wife to have a troubled life before meeting me, but after talking to some of these more popular girls I've come to the conclusion that there's some kind of ignorant innocence in them which I can't relate to. Even girls who've had some difficult times in their past are trying to act tough and just won't open up completely.
I was in a similar situation as you were: there was a girl friend of mine who broke up with an a**hole not long after my girlfriend broke up with me and we were both very vulnerable. We could talk for hours about our problems and tried to help each other out.
I always thought that being a girl is easier when it comes to social problems. Girls get away with more things and there's always at least one guy who they can keep in the friendzone. This was the case with this girl too.
She was very close to me when we were both in the darkness but as soon as she started seeing light she drifted away from me and never looked back. She doesn't care about me at all now.


----------



## zstandig (Sep 21, 2013)

sometimes...usually when I'm trying to figure something out I'll verbalize the problem to myself, sometimes hearing myself say it rather than think it helps.


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

Sometimes i do.


----------



## Alduin (Aug 16, 2014)

Everyday when I'm alone....I often worry about someone hearing me as I subconsciously tend to say some pretty dark things like "I *expletive* hate people" or "I might as well just kill myself" 

Even the positive stuff would be rather embarrassing to have overheard....


----------



## music071 (May 10, 2014)

I do it too, but only when Im alone, hence why I spend most pf my time in my room. I think its not a big problem, only when you start thinking that your fantasies are real, then it becomes a problem.


----------



## Andras96 (Mar 28, 2014)

Yes.


----------



## laysiaj (Jun 28, 2014)

Apparently yes. 
I'm so in my own world that this was brought to my attention. I do other slightly bizarre things too that I was unaware of until someone told me about it. lol


----------



## Pompeii (Aug 25, 2013)

I do. Not always out loud, but often. I just had this conversation with myself:

"Should I go out for chocolate?" 
"Yes, I think I should."
"But it's rainy and cold; I don't know."
"It's worth it..."
"I agree."
"Wait, did I just agree with myself?"


----------



## Antisocial Anxiety (Aug 21, 2014)

*Yes*

Yes, I talk to myself. It's good therapy. I need to hear myself so I can appreciate myself more. I even address myself by name. Of course, I don't do this when other people are around.... well sometimes I do. If I'm working on something and having trouble, I'll say, "Come on, Ed! What's wrong with you? You can do this!" And if someone else hears me, they never say anything to me about it. I guess they must do it too!


----------



## Blueunseen (Jan 11, 2013)

I also talk out loud when im thinking. Usually only when alone. It helps me to sort out my thoughts and also helps me remember some things I forgot. My memory is improved with this. And if I have an interesting thought I'd like to work on further I will talk out loud and it seems to help me to think better. I like to think on many different subjects. My dog knows. Lol


----------

